# Boxing



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sure there are plenty of boxing fans here on the board. Has anyone ever boxed either at an amateur or professional level? Who is your favorite boxer(s)? Is boxing okay for Christians to enjoy from your perspective? Thoughts?



My personal favorite (not just because I'm Italian!)








[Edited on 7-4-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm an avid boxing fan since early childhood. I grew up w/ two other brothers so we pretty much did the 'wrap that towel around you hand, Joey' Lamotta thing, often.My grandfather was a fan of Joe Louis. He was the one who also introduced me to baseballe and the Boston red Sox. 

My all time favorite bouts were radio; Frazier and Ali. The best bout I ever saw was Douglas and Tyson.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I'm an avid boxing fan since early childhood. I grew up w/ two other brothers so we pretty much did the 'wrap that towel around you hand, Joey' Lamotta thing, often.My grandfather was a fan of Joe Louis. He was the one who also introduced me to baseballe and the Boston red Sox.
> 
> My all time favorite bouts were radio; Frazier and Ali. The best bout I ever saw was Douglas and Tyson.



Douglas-Tyson was a shocker, as was Foreman's KO over Moorer. 

But it's hard to top Hagler-Hearns, even though it only went three rounds.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 4, 2006)

the first tyson vs holyfield fight was a great show of domination for holyfield when the anticipation of mikes winning seemed overwhelming. the 2nd fight however was not so great...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> the first tyson vs holyfield fight was a great show of domination for holyfield when the anticipation of mikes winning seemed overwhelming. the 2nd fight however was not so great...



I agree. Most people, myself included, thought Holyfield was washed up going into that fight given his problems the year or so before. Something also worth considering is that Holyfield was knocked early on in his career for being too small to be a true heavyweight, etc. But it was Holyfield that was pushing Tyson around in that fight. It's remarkable what Tyson was able to dominate given his size. Of course heavyweights are much bigger now.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 4, 2006)

as scott mentioned the thrilla-in-manilla, who could forget the Rumble in The Jungle? after watching a few meineke commercials people may forget foreman was a great boxer. the thing that let george down was his lack of stamina and ali's strong ability to take punches


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone else here think Ken Norton won all three fights against Ali? (Of course he was only credited with the decision in the first fight, with the next two going to Ali).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 4, 2006)

Only twice...

Oh, that's right...that was tae kwon do class and...


the second time was in defense of my gender...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> as scott mentioned the thrilla-in-manilla, who could forget the Rumble in The Jungle? after watching a few meineke commercials people may forget foreman was a great boxer. the thing that let george down was his lack of stamina and ali's strong ability to take punches



Foreman was great. I certainly didn't think it was a joke when he came back in the late 1980's, although that was the prevailing opinion at the time, due to his age and waistline. He wanted to fight Tyson, but it never came off due to Tyson's rape conviction. That could have been one calculation for his comeback, that he saw Tyson as being similar to Frazier, a smaller fighter who came straight ahead. Howard Cosell's proclamation of "Down goes Frazier! Down goes Frazier! Down goes Frazier!" has got to rank as one of the greatest sports calls of all time.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 4, 2006)

just found this for those interested in tysons anthology:

http://www.geocities.com/mike_tyson_ko/videos.html


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

Tyson reportedly is set to pursue a career in boxing commentary.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

"Anyone else here think Ken Norton won all three fights against Ali?"

I don't know about all three, but in watching a re-run of one of those bouts a few years ago I sure think that Norton was robbed. He broke Ali's jaw for crying out loud...and took it to Ali for the whole fight.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Quote:
> 
> "Anyone else here think Ken Norton won all three fights against Ali?"
> ...



It was the first fight where Norton broke Ali's jaw, and that's the one he won by decision. I think Ali's jaw was broken in about the 3rd round, so it was a tremendous display of courage for him to have even gone the distance. I think the third fight may have been closer, but every time I've seen the 2nd one I've come away thinking that Norton should have gotten the decision.


----------

